# I did something illegal



## davidaugspurger (Apr 12, 2007)

I was driving home from work through an old part of Peoria (Illinois) and I stopped at a construction site.  It was a large hole where a building had been, and there was a high fence with private property signs all over it.  No construction workers were around, so I went in.
     I posted this to ask a question:  If you saw a bottle within a fenced off construction site, would you trespass to get it if you knew you wouldn't get caught?  I did, but I'm sure if I had really thought about it, I wouldn't have entered.  I can't afford a fine.
     And no, I didn't get caught.  Nor did I see any bottles.  Just bricks.

     However, there was another area that wasn't fenced off.  It was an acre that used to be residential, and is now dirt.  I combed over the mud for 90 minutes and found bottle shards from the mid 1800s.  Here is what I recovered:

 Blue insulator with mineral crust all over it.   (2.25" x 2")
 Small clear triangular bottle.   (2.5")
 White glass lid that reads: Consolidated Fruit Jar Company - New York   (2.5")


----------



## davidaugspurger (Apr 12, 2007)

Crusty.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 12, 2007)

David, 

 I want you to say three Our Fathers and Seven Hail Mary's. You will feel better in the mornring.

 Joel


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 12, 2007)

You are forgiven My Son' go out and SIN some more.


----------



## diggerdaveb (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi David...my name is David also[](Digger Dave Beeler). I just happened to see your post about Peoria,IL, so decided to join this forum. I have dug extensively in Peoria over the past 30 years. You can email me or call me if you would like to know anything about Peoria digging, bottles, history, etc. I've got a couple nice permission spots lined up to dig in Peoria, so you would be welcome to come and see what's its like. It is VERY dangerous digging conditions in Peoria, because it is all sand..and most of the older pits are woodliners which tend to cave in once you get below 8 ft.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum diggerdaveb.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 12, 2007)

David..

 You need to bend over and say (three times...) forgive me bottle god... forgive me bottle god... forgive me bottle god... and then dig for the Whole(ier) bottles... the glass...  that is what we pursue~!!![8D]  (just kidding about the "god" part... please don' t take offense.  [:-])

 You are forgiven...[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Apr 12, 2007)

UUUUUUUWA!!! you were bad. Next time can I go!!![sm=lol.gif]

 Now speacking strickly for myself, I have always been a perfect little angel.[sm=rolleyes.gif]
 No!!! Really!!! Ask my mom!!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hey DaveB that will bring the new comers runnin.................... (Cave Innnnnnnnnnnnn)(very Dangerous) !!!!hahahah!![]I wish I was closer to you, I would love to dig some of those crazy pits.Rick* 

 ps: to Dave who broke the law, the bottle god forgives those who tresspass for glass, he did me any way.


----------

